# Widok emergowanego pakietu na kde4-konsole

## wertjacek

Witam

Mam pytanie z tych duperelowatych,ale mi osobiście brakuje tego.Otóż czy w KDE4 można zmusić kde4-console do wyświetlania na belce nazwy emergowanego w danej chwili pakietu (jak w gnome-terminal)?

----------

## sza_ry

Settings - Edit Current Profile - Tabs - Tab title format 

wstawiasz albo dodajesz %w.

Dodatkowo jest także lista rozwijana tego co możesz wyświetlić na belce.

----------

## wertjacek

wielkie dzięki.

Pozdrawiam

----------

